

Mark Zuckerberg to Become Comic Book Hero, Villain? - carlos
http://mashable.com/2010/09/27/mark-zuckerberg-to-become-comic-book-hero-villain/

======
owrange
next will be merchandise of mark zuckerberg -- stuffed toys, candies, and
such. =)

so for those other start-ups, if ur product will not succeed then try to sell
yourself instead.

~~~
carlos
ordering a "Barbie Silicon valley" - now includes Mark as her boyfriend :) (I
think you can pay it with Facebook credits...)

